# How do I stop a bleeding?



## Birdie804 (Aug 6, 2003)

I was cutting Piji's nails and I think I cut a nerve. I only clipped the tip because he was building a lump of dry poop around it so I couldn't see. 

Please don't get mad a me, because this is the first time I've had pigeons and I thought to help him out. His nails were too long.

Now, he is bleeding quite a bit. I put powdered sugar in hopes that he stops bleeding. What shall I do?
Tania


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

if you have any vaseline, or antibiotic ointment (not cream), try putting a bit of that on it.

or, if you have a vet nearby, ask them if you can have a tiny bit of "Quiq Stop" -- it's a yellow powder made just for this type of thing.

Don't worry about anyone being "mad" at you -- you were just trying to help, and really -- that's why the vets have Quiq Stop -- in case THEY cut a nail too far back! LOL


----------



## Fred (May 10, 2003)

Tania,
You have to be very careful when cutting a bird's nails. First of all, most of the time, it isn't necessary because the nails are always being worn down naturally.
There is a blood vessel that runs through each nail almost to the tip. You are better off filing a nail rather than snipping it.
If it bleeds, take a small piece of Ivory soap bar and jam it into the wound. Then apply pressure with your fingers. It should stop.


----------



## Birdie804 (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks all of you for your help.

I'm nervous. I'm used to cutting cats nails where the nerve doesn't go that far. I realized it later that perhaps the nerve on birds go further. Now it's confirmed. 

Next time I'll be more careful. I'll get a file or something. I just hope that when I go home she's alright. I'm stopping by a pet store to get the "Quick-stop" power.

I didn't know what to do.


----------



## Birdie804 (Aug 6, 2003)

I have to leave him at home alone. Do you think he will be alright? I put a bit of confection sugar in hopes that it will help cuagulate the cut. When I get home, I'll do what you said. I'm going to get some of the "Quiq-stop" before I get home.

Thanks for your advise. I sure need it.



> Originally posted by WhiteWingsCa:
> *if you have any vaseline, or antibiotic ointment (not cream), try putting a bit of that on it.
> 
> or, if you have a vet nearby, ask them if you can have a tiny bit of "Quiq Stop" -- it's a yellow powder made just for this type of thing.
> ...


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The same thing happened to me when I cut Sir Poopsalot's nail...and I was being very careful. It is best not to leave an animal that is bleeding alone. Direct pressure on the wound will usually work.

Cynthia


----------



## Nanci (Jul 4, 2003)

If you don't have any Quick Stop available, you can stop the bleeding by holding direct pressure on the end of the nail. Maybe next time you should wash/soak the dried droppings off the nails so you can see better. I use a tiny fingernail scissors to cut the nails, and do just a little bit at a time. It starts out feeling dry and chalky, but becomes more resiliant and "live" feeling the closer you get to the quick. Now you can either continue to shave off very small amounts with the scissors, or finish with a nail file. Also, I wrap the bird in a towel to keep it calm and under control.

If you _do_ accidentally cut the quick, once the bleeding has been controlled, you should be able to leave the bird alone- just keep an eye on things for about 30 minutes to make sure it doesn't start up again. After that, you ought to be safe.

Good luck!


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

I did this once too when I was cutting Dotty's very long toe nails









I used some cornstarch to stop the bleeding, I made a little mountain of it on the table and held him so that his toe nail was stuck in it and it stopped the bleeding quickly.

Come to think of it- I have to go cut their nails now









Mary

[This message has been edited by maryco (edited October 15, 2003).]


----------

